# B&W Challenge: SLOW SHUTTER SPEED + MOVEMENT + FLASH



## gk fotografie (Feb 27, 2021)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes

_Let's get creative with slow shutter speeds, movement and flash light!  _
_Flashes on the 1st or 2nd curtain use slow shutter speeds and mostly an external flash because the camera flash is often too limited. A flash light on the 1st or 2nd curtain is only useful if the subject is moving. By default, the flash is on the 1st curtain. In addition, the flash light comes at the beginning of the exposure moment, followed by the subject's motion blur. The subject that you see through the camera lens freezes and the motion blur then follows. With flash on the 2nd curtain, the flash will fire after pressing the shutter button, just before the shutter closes. The slow shutter speed at the start of the exposure creates the motion blur first, followed by the flash that freezes the subject. Since the 1st curtain flash fires the movement over the subject, it can produce an undesired effect. You can counteract this unwanted effect by flashing on the 2nd curtain. Flashing the 2nd curtain only makes sense if you know how the subject moves through the frame._

This is my last B&W Challenge, due to personal circumstances it's currently not possible for me to continue on the same level at TPF, perhaps at a later stage. I'd like to thank all members who enthusiastically participated in the challenges from the start and I hope everyone enjoyed it and possibly also learned something from it!

Gerard


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2021)

I have been super busy but managed a couple film shots but still have to develop. This weekend is booked as well.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 5, 2021)

Will try to work on this Gerard, now that some major work on our home seems to be completed!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi all.  gk has advised me that he is unfortunately not going to be able to continue posting these challenges.  As they have been very popular, I’m hoping someone else who is into b&w wants to pick this up?  These are member led challenges, just like the weekly one that I started on my own a few years ago, so not moderated by the TPF team.  Any member who is interested is welcome to post a challenge thread but having a regular pace works well, especially for film shooters.  That being said - if anyone is interested in continuing this, feel free to pick up where Gerard had to leave off.


----------



## paigew (Mar 6, 2021)

I am still planning on attempting this challenge! It is quite the challenge, looking forward to it! Thank you Gk for the work you put in on these!


----------



## DanielC84 (Mar 6, 2021)

Can new members post here?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 6, 2021)

DanielC84 said:


> Can new members post here?



The challenges are open to all.  Please read the rules in the first post.  Have fun!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2021)

Developed my short roll of TriX... big time fail. May try it again. I gather I rushed it, I did have that feeling when I was executing and now it rears its ugly head.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 7, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Developed my short roll of TriX... big time fail. May try it again. I gather I rushed it, I did have that feeling when I was executing and now it rears its ugly head.



Maybe something to practice with digital first?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Developed my short roll of TriX... big time fail. May try it again. I gather I rushed it, I did have that feeling when I was executing and now it rears its ugly head.
> ...



Maybe


----------



## smithdan (Mar 7, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Developed my short roll of TriX... big time fail. May try it again. I gather I rushed it, I did have that feeling when I was executing and now it rears its ugly head.



Being able to see the result instantly is certainly an asset, but I'm losing that "film eye".


----------

